# Tractor for bale grabber



## JamesIII (Jul 25, 2008)

I am currently using an old IH 706 to pick up 8 bale packs from an accumulator. The tractor does a good job but, as my knees get older the whole clutch thing is really starting to bother me. What tractor/transmission setup do you guys use for picking up bales? In the field is not to bad because of the break you get driving to the trailer. Back at the hay shed is a different story, constantly on the clutch and brakes. JamesIII


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

I use my 6430 out in the field but i use my skidsteer at the barn, my grapple picks up 15 at a time if that helps.


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

I use a NH TC45D with Hydrostatic trans and super steer. It works as good as I could hope for. Use it with a Haymaster 8 bale grapple both in the field and in the barn.


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

Could set up a backhoe with a grapple... We always thought of doing this with our Cat. I think they would make good machines for stacking hay...


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Like Hay hauler said, I use a JD401C for loading in the field and a JD backhoe for stacking at home. Both have the power reverser. Just flip the lever to change directions. Definitely faster than shifting gears and saves the clutch as well.


----------



## dbergh (Jun 3, 2010)

580 C backhoe works well for us- no clutch needed!


----------



## Haymike56 (May 3, 2010)

I found a Case 580 B with a torque converter and forward / reverser in good shape and took the backhoe off. On this unit the hoe comes off by pulling 2 pins and using the outrigger to pick the hoe up and out of the lower perches. The tractor has good speed and plenty of Hyd capacity for the loader work.


----------

